# Replacement Paper buildings & assorted stuff



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Came across a thread on another forum regarding buildings for the old slot sets. You know, the paper cut outs. This slotter was cleaning them up and "re-popping" them. I offered him what I had, presto a bunch of new old stuff. He's now working on a bridge too!. Oh he has a website. Check it out!

http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/papercraft-buildings/


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a member of this "other forum" The guy in question is a pretty smart and crafty fellow indeed


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Caution:
Do NOT run SuperIIIs with all these paper buildings on the track.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Caution:
> Do NOT run SuperIIIs with all these paper buildings on the track.


why?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ntxslotcars said:


> caution:
> Do not run superiiis with all these paper buildings on the track.


rofl!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Caution:
> Do NOT run SuperIIIs with all these paper buildings on the track.


"OR" let Honda use the track ????????????? 
BAD-Joke :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## Slotter724 (Oct 29, 2013)

plymouth71 said:


> Came across a thread on another forum regarding buildings for the old slot sets. You know, the paper cut outs. This slotter was cleaning them up and "re-popping" them. I offered him what I had, presto a bunch of new old stuff. He's now working on a bridge too!. Oh he has a website. Check it out!
> 
> tycotcrracing.com/index.php/papercraft-buildings



Pretty cool stuff thanks.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

John has made them for years.

here is a link to his stuff with diagrams

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/scenery.html


----------

